# The tweetsie Railroad



## tweetsie12fan (May 10, 2012)

My favorite place on earth is the Tweetsie Railroad in Boone NC, I am wanting to model this line in my garden railroad... Would anybody know how scratchbuild the excursion cars that I need for it.. Im going for the old 1950's look of the railroad


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachman makes a Tweetsie set, several on ebay, in the G scale section.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking at some pics, you might be able to convincingly make them by cutting down a Bachmann coach. LGB also used to make a D&S style excursion car that might be a good starting point.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

While I don't model the EN&WNC or anything else in particular, I did 
start with the Bachmann Tweetsie Big Hauler set. The picture below
shows the Bachmann set. The baggage car is an add on that I bought
separately. I think these would be a good starting point for someone
wanting to model the Tweetsie and modify the rolling stock.


----------

